# Club Wyndham Access Members are you happy with your availability? [merged]



## meldev (Apr 18, 2016)

As we continue to evaluate what is best for us, I'm wondering how the CWA folks feel about their availability?  I see that SeaWatch in Myrtle is a "home" resort, as is Bonnet Creek and Wyndham Anaheim.  

Any trouble booking these at the 13 month window for Access members?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 18, 2016)

Its a resort by resort thing. The Directory mentions several resorts where CWA owns very little and at least one where CWA is locked out for ARP part of the year.  So know what you want to do and read the book for the limitations ..

I can only speak to how and where I use it

I spent a lot of time trying to figure out just how may units at La Belle Maison and Avenue Plaza were in CWA and then trying figure out my chances of getting reservations for Mardi Gras week. I was trying to decide whether to buy deeded La Belle Maison points or a CWA contract.  It seemed to make sense that deeded points would give me the better shot, but I couldnt get the answers I wanted

I ended up buying buying both. 

To answer your question I have been able to use CWA for Mardi Gras reservations There is enough availability for my needs

I learned later that the CWA goal was to own 25% of the resorts


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 18, 2016)

meldev said:


> As we continue to evaluate what is best for us, I'm wondering how the CWA folks feel about their availability?  I see that SeaWatch in Myrtle is a "home" resort, as is Bonnet Creek and Wyndham Anaheim.
> 
> Any trouble booking these at the 13 month window for Access members?


Booked Anaheim the 13th or 12th for 2017 a one bdrm.around 8:15 in the morning.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 18, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Its a resort by resort thing. The Directory mentions several resorts where CWA owns very little and at least one where CWA is locked out for ARP part of the year.  So know what you want to do and read the book for the limitations ..
> 
> I can only speak to how and where I use it
> 
> ...


To add to that I really wanted into dolpin's cove, and as you say, it is practically all deeded, so first available is at 10 months.  At 8:05 am all were gone, if any were available. It takes awhile.  

At 10 months I'll go try again.  If I get dolphin's cove, I will cancel Anaheim.   Start learning where you want to go learn that, first, is my suggestion.  Ron has millions and millions of experience.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 18, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> To add to that I really wanted into dolpin's cove, and as you say, it is practically all deeded, so first available is at 10 months.  At 8:05 am all were gone, if any were available. It takes awhile.
> 
> At 10 months I'll go try again.  If I get dolphin's cove, I will cancel Anaheim.   Start learning where you want to go learn that, first, is my suggestion.  Ron has millions and millions of experience.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



The real problem with Dolphin's Cove in the Summer is that it is not just deeded, but Fixed Week.  CWP has very few intervals there in Summer months.  The original Dolphin's Cove intervals were floating week from roughly September to first week of June, and all fixed week in the other months.


----------



## meldev (Apr 18, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> To add to that I really wanted into dolpin's cove, and as you say, it is practically all deeded, so first available is at 10 months.  At 8:05 am all were gone, if any were available. It takes awhile.
> 
> At 10 months I'll go try again.  If I get dolphin's cove, I will cancel Anaheim.   Start learning where you want to go learn that, first, is my suggestion.  Ron has millions and millions of experience.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Our top priority locations would be Bonnet Creek, Myrtle Beach (though I could see that becoming more flexible if we start to enjoy the FL beaches more- hoping Clearwater's new resort has timeshares),
Royal Vista and at some point in the next year or two Anaheim.

We are hoping to find a good deal on enough resale points to book more than one trip at a 2 bed (presidential when we can and sometimes 3 bed if available) per year.


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 18, 2016)

You'll be happy with Bonnet Creek availability to CWA.  Myrtle Beach, you will be happy if you hit it closer to 13 months than to 10.


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 20, 2016)

We've used CWA APR at Daytona Ocean Walk. We've been unable to use it at Seawatch.


----------



## luvNMB52 (Apr 21, 2016)

*"Update" info re CWA at OB*



OutSkiing said:


> We've used CWA APR at Daytona Ocean Walk. We've been unable to use it at Seawatch.



We are grandfathered Silver VIP at Wyndham OB - have 2 contracts.  

At a recent "update," we were told we *needed* CWA because there was more CWA inventory at OB than regular deeded inventory and we wouldn't be able to reserve what we want, even with ARP, if we didn't add some CWA to our account.  I finally just told them that I didn't believe them and that I had never had a problem reserving what we want using ARP at any Myrtle Beach location.  We pretty much just walked out, but did take time to go to "gifting."   

Does anyone think there is any validity to what they said about more CWA inventory at OB than deeded inventory?


----------



## markb53 (Apr 21, 2016)

luvNMB52 said:


> We are grandfathered Silver VIP at Wyndham OB - have 2 contracts.
> 
> At a recent "update," we were told we *needed* CWA because there was more CWA inventory at OB than regular deeded inventory and we wouldn't be able to reserve what we want, even with ARP, if we didn't add some CWA to our account.  I finally just told them that I didn't believe them and that I had never had a problem reserving what we want using ARP at any Myrtle Beach location.  We pretty much just walked out, but did take time to go to "gifting."
> 
> Does anyone think there is any validity to what they said about more CWA inventory at OB than deeded inventory?



I would bet that if you were a CWA owner they would tell you that you needed to own at OB if you wanted to reserve what you want. I've been told many times by sales staff that my CWA is worthless and I should really trade it in. Their job is to find a problem with everyone's ownership. And amazingly, every problem can be solved by simply giving them money. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 21, 2016)

luvNMB52 said:


> We are grandfathered Silver VIP at Wyndham OB - have 2 contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would have said, "show me the inventory books!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Apr 21, 2016)

luvNMB52 said:


> We are grandfathered Silver VIP at Wyndham OB - have 2 contracts.
> 
> At a recent "update," we were told we *needed* CWA because there was more CWA inventory at OB than regular deeded inventory and we wouldn't be able to reserve what we want, even with ARP, if we didn't add some CWA to our account.  I finally just told them that I didn't believe them and that I had never had a problem reserving what we want using ARP at any Myrtle Beach location.  We pretty much just walked out, but did take time to go to "gifting."
> 
> Does anyone think there is any validity to what they said about more CWA inventory at OB than deeded inventory?



Absolutely No validity.
I was told by a manager at a MB resort that some of the owners at the MB resorts want "out" of CWA. That may or may not happen in the future but IMO a deed is a legal right a "club" can change which resorts are included  or what time of year very easily..


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm 





antjmar said:


> Absolutely No validity.
> I was told by a manager at a MB resort that some of the owners at the MB resorts want "out" of CWA. That may or may not happen in the future but IMO a deed is a legal right a "club" can change which resorts are included  or what time of year very easily..



I suppose they can take the deeds out of CWA and sell them individually, but I dont think thats likely> I think once deposited to the CWA trust the deeds are likely to stay there

In answer to luvNMB52 's question Is there any validity to the salesmans statement  "there was more CWA inventory at OB than regular deeded inventory"

almost certainly not, but even if there was, it wouldnt change your odds of securing a reservation with a deeded ownership

Consider a hypothetical resort with 100 units and 5000 owners (50 weeks x 100 units) for any given week  there could be 5000 owners competing for 100 units. So the odds against are 50 to 1 or a 2% chance  and if Wyndham introduces CWA to this resort and converts 20% of the owners  now there are 4000 deeded owners that own 80 units and their chances  of getting a reservation for any one week are exactly the same  2%. and if Wyndham continues to convert deeded owners to CWA and gets to the point where half the owners convert; what left will be 2500 owners and 50 deeded units and they will have exactly the same chance of getting a reservation

Looking at it from the position of an owner that converts to CWA Not only will he be competing with the other former deeded owners that converted to CWA at this resort, he is now competing with all the members of CWA. 

The point is that although the salesman is right that deeded inventory goes down when CWA inventory goes up, but what he fails to understand is that the number of deeded owners go down too

The benefit of converting to a CWA ownership isnt that your chances to get a reservation improve at one resort, its that you have at least a small chance at all of the CWA resorts


----------



## luvNMB52 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Thanks for input*

Thanks to all who responded. I figured what they were telling us was not the case but it's always nice to hear that others agree. 

It's an easy drive for us to NMB and we are flexible now that we're retired so being deeded at OB works really well for us. We are usually able to take several 3-4 day trips as well as staying at The Cottages for a major holiday using ARP. I can almost always find some last minute availability if I am persistent, frequently getting discounts and/ or upgrades.

Frustrating when we tell them we like our ownership just as it is but they continue to try and "fix" something that's not broken.  We avoid updates as much as possible but got caught up in this one by misrepresentation... should have known better!


----------



## meldev (Apr 25, 2016)

*Can you check in any day?*

Here's a question I didn't think to ask before.

I see point values are given per week or per day (weekday and weekend days)
If i stay a full week, must I check in on certain days of the week (fri/sat/sun)?  Or can I stay wednesday to wednesday?

Also, if I want to spend a few days at one resort and move to another, is this a big issue, or if I have the points am I all set?

TIA


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 25, 2016)

It depends on the resort and the time of year. Typically during Prime stays (peak season) most resorts require either a 3, 4, or 7 day stay with check-in or check-out occurring on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. Some resorts could limit the check-in/check-out days to just Friday and Saturday or just Saturday and Sunday. You'll have to check the member directory to see the specifics for each resort. The system will automatically enforce this restriction for new reservations until the express reservation period (reservations made 90 days or less before the check-in date)

(Two threads were combined when I was responding. Talk about getting confused!)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2016)

Meldev - for the sake of continuity - if you have more questions about Wyndham, please post them in this thread, rather than starting new ones.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 25, 2016)

meldev said:


> Here's a question I didn't think to ask before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You MIGHT be able to stay WED-WED, but you will likely have to book a split reservation (if you do it online it will have a suitcase icon). It will likely end up with a 3-day segment and a 4-day segment. Other than the suitcase symbol, it will be transparent to you as long as both segments meets the resort's booking guidelines. 

You can "resort hop" but you need to treat these as completely separate bookings. One downside of having several smaller bookings is that you will burn through your housekeeping credits pretty fast and you may end up having to pay housekeeping fees at some point.


----------



## meldev (Apr 29, 2016)

*2 deeds same place different use years*

You all have been so helpful.  I've got another one for you.

I'm looking at 2 deeds to SeaWatch (one states a use year beginning in Jan other in April)- if one were to purchase both deeds, can the points be combined when booking ARP since they are the same resort?  Can you points pool one contract and use them with the other in January to book your stay?


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 29, 2016)

meldev said:


> You all have been so helpful.  I've got another one for you.
> 
> I'm looking at 2 deeds to SeaWatch (one states a use year beginning in Jan other in April)- if one were to purchase both deeds, can the points be combined when booking ARP since they are the same resort?  Can you points pool one contract and use them with the other in January to book your stay?



Can the points be combined for ARP - yes. As long as you have adequate points total from both contracts available for the start date of the reservation you're booking, no problem. In fact, because of the reciprocal ARP among the MB properties, I've used combined points from different MB properties for ARP.

Can you points pool one contract - no, not for ARP. Credit pooled points can't be used for ARP. At 10 months out, points are points.


----------



## meldev (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks paxsarah....

In the scenario above, if I had my 2016 April UY points not yet used January 1, and my other contract starts then, could I use all of those points at that time to book for the summer?  

Does that make sense (my question that is.)?  

One contract is 77K and the other 84K
If the 84 renew every April 1st....and I don't use them as of January 1 of next year I'd have those points.  Then January 1 I'd get the additional 77K pts - can I combine and book a year out? 

Just trying to get a handle on things as Myrtle beach seems to be a high demand summer locale


----------



## am1 (Apr 29, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I'm
> 
> I suppose they can take the deeds out of CWA and sell them individually, but I dont think thats likely> I think once deposited to the CWA trust the deeds are likely to stay there
> 
> ...



My guess is the people giving up their timeshare or converting Myrtle Beach timeshares to CWA are not the ones that are going after arp reservations in MB.  Same goes for the other resorts that are becoming CWA.  

I do not like it.  But nothing we can do.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 29, 2016)

meldev said:


> Thanks paxsarah....
> 
> In the scenario above, if I had my 2016 April UY points not yet used January 1, and my other contract starts then, could I use all of those points at that time to book for the summer?
> 
> ...



In summer these 2 contacts combined will only get you a 1 br for a week... probably not what  your looking for. also that 2 closing costs and 2 $299 transfer fees
Are they free? I recommend getting 1 larger contract.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 30, 2016)

meldev said:


> Thanks paxsarah....
> 
> In the scenario above, if I had my 2016 April UY points not yet used January 1, and my other contract starts then, could I use all of those points at that time to book for the summer?
> 
> ...



Say you were trying to book a reservation for summer of 2017. You would have 77k points that can be used to book inside of the dates 1/1/2017 to 12/31/2017. You would have 84k points that can be used to book inside of the dates 4/1/2017 to 3/31/2018. You can use those points together to book a vacation in, say, June/July/August because they're overlapping. And you'd be booking that vacation very soon if you're looking at 13 months out.

But antjmar is right, that's just a 1BR in the prime summer months. If that's all you need, then you'd be good. If you think you'll need more, I'd look at a larger contract. We do have a mishmash of smaller contracts in MB, but I'm not too concerned because I figure there is some value there in terms of ARP when it comes time to unload them and we'll probably break even. But if you're just starting out there, if you can find a single contract of the right size, you'll be better off.


----------



## Roger830 (Apr 30, 2016)

meldev said:


> You all have been so helpful.  I've got another one for you.
> 
> I'm looking at 2 deeds to SeaWatch (one states a use year beginning in Jan other in April)



Just something to consider.

Wyndham has been changing a use year when there is more than one.

I had a Jan use year, purchased an April use year that Wyndham changed to Jan.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 30, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Just something to consider.
> 
> Wyndham has been changing a use year when there is more than one.
> 
> I had a Jan use year, purchased an April use year that Wyndham changed to Jan.



and even if they dont realign (as they say they will do on every estoppel) You can ask them to do it

By the way since the great realignment a few years ago, I have purchased a number of non-January uses years and they havent re aligned them


----------

